# Not sure if legit..............



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Just got a box in today.
Worried about the bottom of it and the stamp.
Any ideas?

See other photos of the Montes below.

Here is a photo of the bottom of the box.










Here is a photo of the top of the box.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

:r :r :r :r :r :r :r :r :r :r


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

Looks good to me Carlos!:r Smoke em up and do a review.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Definitely legit.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Weren't those the ones you were passing out last time we herefed?


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

croatan said:


> Weren't those the ones you were passing out last time we herefed?


:r
Nope.
However, sit tight.
May be going to Ft. Worth (note not Dallas) again.:r


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

Carlos, it has the "original" stamp (not burned in), they are good to go man!:ss


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

pistol said:


> Carlos, it has the "original" stamp (not burned in), they are good to go man!:ss


:r
You picked up on that, huh?:r


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

Well, they certainly look like cigars.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Also got these. Can't wait to try them.










Glad the bands look good. Glad they are wrapped in plastic individually, for freshness.

Ebay use to be such a cool place to find these photos.
Too bad they are doing such a good job of cancelling these auctions.
Can't find good material anymore.:r


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Blueface said:


> Also got these. Can't wait to try them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can we get a group buy going on these?


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Opened the Cohibas (of course not - don't have this box - just go along with me and humor me).
Here is what the caps look like.
What do you think?


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

I love the "Cabinet Selection" label on a dress box.
So unusual it must be real!


----------



## BeagleOne (Dec 23, 2005)

Too legit... Too legit to quit...Too legit... Too legit to quit
Too legit... Too legit to quit...Too legit... Too legit to quit 


:r

Let us know when you are going to be here. I think we can get Tara to make a special appearance again!!!


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Bruce said:


> I love the "Cabinet Selection" label on a dress box.
> So unusual it must be real!


I think they are some sort of special ELs.
They use "Cabinet Selection" for this release.:r


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

fantastic... the top right cohiba is quadruple-capped. The put extra lovin' in it for ya!


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

Blueface said:


> :r
> You picked up on that, huh?:r


A sure sign of a fake is a burned in "original" marking versus a stamped in "original" marking! I don't need to tell you that though, you only use reliable vendors down there in Florida:tu:r


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

DBall said:


> fantastic... the top right cohiba is quadruple-capped. The put extra lovin' in it for ya!


That actually does occasionally happen (I'm being serious!).


----------



## Coffee Grounds (Feb 14, 2007)

This must a thread where you seasoned veterans have a good joke on us newbies.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

pistol said:


> A sure sign of a fake is a burned in "original" marking versus a stamped in "original" marking! I don't need to tell you that though, you only use reliable vendors down there in Florida:tu:r


:r
You have cracked me up.
Too funny!!!


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Coffee Grounds said:


> This must a thread where you seasoned veterans have a good joke on us newbies.




Just humoring ourselves with some old photos that came to mind.
It is kind of fun when you pass that freshman year and eventually become a senior and can look back and laugh at it all.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

pistol said:


> That actually does occasionally happen (I'm being serious!).


Sure does.
I have had one or two I can recall.
Don't usually pay much mind to it.
If I did, I wonder how many more I would have found with four lines.


----------



## kvm (Sep 7, 2005)

Wow! Amazing buy Carlos. Some guys have all the good vendors.  :r


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

Those cigars definately suck.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

I wish someone would have told me to stay away from Ebay.

This vendor I got these from (remember, not true. I don't have these boxes. Just a gag. Humor me. Go along with me) told me he has a cousin who is dating the sister of the truck driver from the factory who is married to the roller but is seeing the factory manager on the side so the boxes can leave after dark through the back door.

Bet you are curious how they get here?
Usually leave on the Monday a.m. rafts.


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

Blueface said:


> I wish someone would have told me to stay away from Ebay.
> 
> This vendor I got these from (remember, not true. I don't have these boxes. Just a gag. Humor me. Go along with me) told me he has a cousin who is dating the sister of the truck driver from the factory who is married to the roller but is seeing the factory manager on the side so the boxes can leave after dark through the back door.


Those boxes don't leave "in" the back door (prison style), do they?u


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

hahaha. always good for a laugh carlos


----------



## TheDirector (Nov 22, 2006)

:chk:chk:chk

3 dancing chickens for this one! 

:r:r:r


----------



## Smokey Bob (Dec 26, 2006)

Those "Cohiba's" are too sexy for their box.

I absolutely adore those glass top boxes.

Trade you for a bundle of Cremosa's?

Robert


----------



## air1070 (Jun 24, 2006)




----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

What a lucky Guy!:tu

Hey Bro, what about a box split? lmk.


----------



## K Baz (Mar 2, 2007)

I am worried bout those glass top Cohbias.

You should test to make sure its really glass. They use plexiglass or plastic in the fake ones. The onesway to tell for sure is scratch the glass with a diamond. 

Was the it an EBay power seller - if so don't worry and light one up.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Looks real to me Bro !!

You doing a box split.....:r


----------



## Coffee Grounds (Feb 14, 2007)

Blueface said:


> Just humoring ourselves with some old photos that came to mind.
> It is kind of fun when you pass that freshman year and eventually become a senior and can look back and laugh at it all.


Good point!
:tu


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

I just want one of those glass top boxes.
I think they are great.
(NO I don't want to buy a box of fakes)
But I could keep my REAL Cohibas in it....like my Sig VI's. Nice presentation.

B


----------



## Made in Dade (Aug 5, 2006)

Blueface said:


> I wish someone would have told me to stay away from Ebay.
> 
> This vendor I got these from (remember, not true. I don't have these boxes. Just a gag. Humor me. Go along with me) told me he has a cousin who is dating the sister of the truck driver from the factory who is married to the roller but is seeing the factory manager on the side so the boxes can leave after dark through the back door.
> 
> ...


haha, too funny meng!


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> I just want one of those glass top boxes.
> I think they are great.
> (NO I don't want to buy a box of fakes)
> But I could keep my REAL Cohibas in it....like my Sig VI's. Nice presentation.
> ...


:tpd: That would rock... just for the comedic value of it.


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Blueface said:


> Just got a box in today.
> Worried about the bottom of it and the stamp.
> Any ideas?
> 
> ...


So are these fresh off the raft?:bn

ATL


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

ATLHARP said:


> So are these fresh off the raft?:bn
> 
> ATL


Hey, they do say "Original".
Therefore, they must be.


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Blueface said:


> Hey, they do say "Original".
> Therefore, they must be.


I am not buying it unless they stink of seaweed!

ATL


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

I have been looking for a box of those for quite some time but none of my sources have them available. I know that we are not supposed to ask about sources but I have been looking for a box of Glass Top Cohiba Super Rare Premium Cuban Explodidos for some time now.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

OK,
Dissected a cigar.
Here are the photos.

Wrapper looks real good but questionable.
Doesn't feel right.










The binder felt like I was cutting through cardboard.










Here is the filler. Not sure about this. Don't recall long filler being this long.


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

[/QUOTE]

Are you bringing any of these to MMHIII? Would love to try one!:r


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Those are some rare smokes..Can I get your source? Please..


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

.....bump.....humoring myself all over again for nostalgia.


----------



## K Baz (Mar 2, 2007)

Blueface said:


> .....bump.....humoring myself all over again for nostalgia.


If you keep bumping yourself you'll go blind.

Enjoy reading the old posts though.


----------

